# Voss Kveik Recipe Ideas



## carrobrew (3/12/20)

Hey all,

Have some Lallemand Voss Kveik in the fridge I am thinking of using on a brew.

Wondering if anyone had some go to recipes or styles they have used this on.

I have heard mixed things. Some people say it is a very clean yeast, some say it has a definite funk that doesn't suit a lot of styles.

I am open to any style at all. I have temp control if that matters.

What have you all been successful with?


----------



## Ronwales (4/12/20)

carrobrew said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Have some Lallemand Voss Kveik in the fridge I am thinking of using on a brew.
> 
> ...


David heath has done s heap of recipes using it im keen on trying this recipe soon


Check out his channel


----------



## carrobrew (4/12/20)

Ronwales said:


> David heath has done s heap of recipes using it im keen on trying this recipe soon
> 
> 
> Check out his channel



Yeah mate I have watched pretty much all his videos.

I actually have his American Pale ale in bottles now. Been about 10 days and feeling good and carbed so going to try one tonight. I ended up using BRY-79 instead of Kveik after looking into and talking to the local homebrew shop. They reckoned that the Voss was not exactly suited to that style and will take away from the hops a bit, and I'm all about the hops so went for something cleaner. Have you used the Kveik in a similar brew?

Keen to try that ESB recipe as well!

Also from your display pic it looks like you and me have almost an identical bench we take beer photos on. Lol. See attached.


----------



## Ronwales (4/12/20)

carrobrew said:


> Yeah mate I have watched pretty much all his videos.
> 
> I actually have his American Pale ale in bottles now. Been about 10 days and feeling good and carbed so going to try one tonight. I ended up using BRY-79 instead of Kveik after looking into and talking to the local homebrew shop. They reckoned that the Voss was not exactly suited to that style and will take away from the hops a bit, and I'm all about the hops so went for something cleaner. Have you used the Kveik in a similar brew?
> 
> ...


Haha does look similar. I made his english barleywine recipe with lallemand kveik. It was abit of a disaster. I messed up my water calculations and ended up having a very diluted barleywine. I need to try it again , thats the only time ive tried it . Would love to hear how u go and other people's opinions. J do hear it works better with stronger abv beers and would benefit with yeast nutrient in the boil.


----------



## carrobrew (4/12/20)

Ronwales said:


> Haha does look similar. I made his english barleywine recipe with lallemand kveik. It was abit of a disaster. I messed up my water calculations and ended up having a very diluted barleywine. I need to try it again , thats the only time ive tried it . Would love to hear how u go and other people's opinions. J do hear it works better with stronger abv beers and would benefit with yeast nutrient in the boil.


Yeah I've heard it throws more of that orange/citrus flavour at higher ABV and also underpitching? And also to hit it with 3x the normal yeast nutrient, I put nutrient in every brew anyway. I've also heard that the citrus/orange it throws is more like an overripe fruit flavour and can dominate. I should just bite the bullet and experiment myself, keen to hear from both the pro and con voss kveik sides of the discussion though.


----------



## DTee (9/12/20)

My last 2 brews have been done with Lallemand Voss. Both successful. Both were an APAs Ive done before. My experience has been pretty consistent with what most people report. 

First brew pitched the entire dry packet and fermented at 35C. FG hit on day 2. Tasted great after 2 weeks in keg, with only mild orange from the yeast. 

Second brew pitched a teaspoon of Kveik slurry harvested from the first and tried to ferment at 22C. Started off great but stalled in the 1020’s. Ramped up to 28C after a little shake, and it finished fine. Hasn’t finished conditioning but is tasting great already. Seems to be a very clean ferment so far with no discernible orange yet, but it’s hoppier & more bitter beer compared to brew 1, so not a direct comparison. 

Definitely going to continue using Kveik for the next few brews and see how it goes with other styles.


----------



## kadmium (9/12/20)

I'm putting down a Voss Kveik next week. 

Going 100% Veloria malt
Citra and some Galaxy in dry hop.

Simple beer for a simple man. Hoping to get some of the orange notes out. Also need a quick keg for Christmas time so this could be the answer!


----------



## carrobrew (9/12/20)

DTee said:


> My last 2 brews have been done with Lallemand Voss. Both successful. Both were an APAs Ive done before. My experience has been pretty consistent with what most people report.
> 
> First brew pitched the entire dry packet and fermented at 35C. FG hit on day 2. Tasted great after 2 weeks in keg, with only mild orange from the yeast.
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Thanks for sharing. Gonna give this a go soon. Probably go for an APA I've brewed recently but change up the hops and use Voss in place of the BRY-79 I used last time. Although the BRY-79 ripped through the wort in about 3 or 4 days also.


----------



## carrobrew (9/12/20)

kadmium said:


> I'm putting down a Voss Kveik next week.
> 
> Going 100% Veloria malt
> Citra and some Galaxy in dry hop.
> ...


Yeah quick turnaround on this one is a big plus. Especially coming up to christmas.


----------



## BrewLizard (10/12/20)

kadmium said:


> Going 100% Veloria malt



Had to look this up. Did you get it from Hoppy Days? Seems like a pretty good general ale malt @ EBC 7.6.

Incidentally, it's only $60 atm for a 25 kg sack. Makes me wish I got it instead of pale malt.


----------



## Grmblz (10/12/20)

kadmium said:


> I'm putting down a Voss Kveik next week.
> 
> Going 100% Veloria malt
> Citra and some Galaxy in dry hop.
> ...


If you want the citrus, crank up the temp 35c, fwiw I find kveik king/loki more of a mandarin whereas voss gives the orange note, taste buds dependant of course but either way it looks solid, sometimes less is more.


----------



## kadmium (11/12/20)

BrewLizard said:


> Had to look this up. Did you get it from Hoppy Days? Seems like a pretty good general ale malt @ EBC 7.6.
> 
> Incidentally, it's only $60 atm for a 25 kg sack. Makes me wish I got it instead of pale malt.


Got it from KK in a 25kg sack. Think I paid $75 or so. Its my standard ale malt now. I love voyager malts and its a great profile. Genuinely recommend and for SMaSH I love it. Used to be a big MO fan but this is like the heritage aussie version in my eyes.


----------



## kadmium (11/12/20)

Grmblz said:


> If you want the citrus, crank up the temp 35c, fwiw I find kveik king/loki more of a mandarin whereas voss gives the orange note, taste buds dependant of course but either way it looks solid, sometimes less is more.


Yeah awesome. It will he under like 4PSI plan on going 35 then. I want those orange notes but Mandarin sounds great too. Maybe I will do a brown ale with Mandarina Bavaria and Loki for an autumn ale!!


----------

